# Karma? What to do when condescending non-tipping millennial calls asking about item left in car?



## CartMan0589 (Feb 1, 2020)

I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......

The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.

A few days later I get a call asking if I have found a ladies watch in the car. She reminds me of who they are by mentioning the pickup and stop for cigs and chips. Before I respond, in the background I can hear another female voice "*You're wasting your time! Any pathetic UBER driver finding it would have pawned it by now!"*

In addition to my own experiences with these entitled young brats over the last year I've been driving I have read countless stories here about the way they treat drivers as well as their high expectations and cheap habits.

Rather than saying yes or no I said I would take a look and call her back.

So I looked and discovered that what I thought was an inexpensive dept store bling piece simply shiny and sparkly is actually what appears to be a white gold Cartier with a crap load of what certainly look like diamonds. I found a few on Ebay that sell used for $12,000 to $16,000.

I'm typically a very honest person and not sure why I hesitated in just saying I had found one when asked. Her attitude had really pissed me off on the ride and the background comment referring to me as a "pathetic UBER driver" was also a factor but I also did not see myself kissing ass to look for, find and return something for a $15 fee for the likes of this couple.

What would you do? Easily a few dozen riders after them.

I'm thinking it might better serve someone if I dropped it in my church donation box.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Throw it out.

Resolved.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

F their attitude


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Shouldn't post this if you don't have intention to give it back. If they found out this post, it will go against you.
How would I do it? I would make them worry a couple weeks. Make every day of them not happy. Then I would drop it at Uber GLH.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'd call them up and tell them I found the item, and am choosing to mail it to the Greenlight Hub because they are too far away, and I'd tell them It should be there in about a week, and then they can go there in person to pick it up during Greenlight hub hours.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums.

1. You should have shuffled once they went into the store.
2.Based on the way you were treated,...you should know what to do & don't over-think it.
3. Lost & found box over a year's time? &#128555;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I'd call them up and tell them I found the item, and am choosing to mail it to the Greenlight Hub because they are too far away, and I'd tell them It should be there in about a week, and then they can go there in person to pick it up during Greenlight hub hours.


Which would loose 1/2 of their work day and 2 Uber rides. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I wouldn't give it back. Period. Karma is a birch.....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Recommended reading if you like hearing opinions about rideshare-related karma:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/karma-and-getting-what-you-deserve.373577/
Your thread is actually somewhat related to both the concepts of "karma" and "no good deed goes unpunished".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Return it. Be the better person.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

If you have her phone number (not the one Uber gave her when she called you), block your own number when you call her again.

You: I'm so sorry. I did look for it, but it wasn't there. The same way your friend thought a 'pathetic Uber driver's might pawn it, it must have been found by a pathetic passenger. I do hope it wasn't terribly high in financial or sentimental value!"


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you don't return it you can't pretend that they're the lesser individuals.


----------



## CartMan0589 (Feb 1, 2020)

IR12 said:


> 3. Lost & found box over a year's time? &#128555;


an ID bracelet, coin purse, 2 sets of keys, a locked and long dead cell phone, a couple of school IDs, a few vape pens, etc



Trafficat said:


> I'd call them up and tell them I found the item, and am choosing to mail it to the Greenlight Hub because they are too far away, and I'd tell them It should be there in about a week, and then they can go there in person to pick it up during Greenlight hub hours.


How many people would put faith in a GLH employee to return an expensive item? mail?  What mail?



Soldiering said:


> I wouldn't give it back. Period. Karma is a birch.....


I am certainly not going to keep it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

CartMan0589 said:


> How many people would put faith in a GLH employee to return an expensive item? mail? What mail?


Item is worth only $15 to paxhole. If GLH loses it, they get their $15 back!

Surely they have more faith in GLH employees than in pathetic Uber drivers.

I would use Parcel Post to keep business expense to a minimum.

It is their fault they left an item in a pathetic Uber driver's car.

If Uber did not have a return item fee they would expect free delivery via pathetic Uber driver.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> If you have her phone number (not the one Uber gave her when she called you), block your own number when you call her again.
> 
> You: I'm so sorry. I did look for it, but it wasn't there. The same way your friend thought a 'pathetic Uber driver's might pawn it, it must have been found by a pathetic passenger. I do hope it wasn't terribly high in financial or sentimental value!"


THIS! Absolutely this!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

First of all, dont answer the phone when a pax calls.

This forces them to claim Lost Item through the system. It also gives you time to decide what to do, or not to do.

As far as the ethics or returning or not, that's on you. But either way, not answering pax calls is a big start to reducing your stress.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mista T said:


> First of all, dont answer the phone when a pax calls.
> 
> This forces them to claim Lost Item through the system. It also gives you time to decide what to do, or not to do.
> 
> As far as the ethics or returning or not, that's on you. But either way, not answering pax calls is a big start to reducing your stress.


I pity the fool, who answers the phone!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CartMan0589 said:


> I'm thinking it might better serve someone if I dropped it in my church donation box.


&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


definitely, do not return it back to the pax .
Hold it for few months then sell it. Keep half and donate the rest to some homeless shelter.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Never post on this or any other social media that you found it but didn't return it. If they or someone else reads it here it can be used to file a lawsuit. Now you have described the item to the whole world and have no real choice. Remember this SILENCE IS GOLDEN and loose lips sink ships.


----------



## Lyft&getthin (Jan 30, 2020)

Sell it on eBay and tell them that you coincidentally saw the exact item on eBay


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


If somebody asks for something back that they lost and you have it in your possession and you do not return it, that is stealing. I wouldn't want that on my conscience. Put yourself in their shoes.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

I don’t envy you in this situation.

In your case, you mention you have a church. If you are a religious person, you may consider speaking with your spiritual counselor. I personally wouldn’t, but I’m anti-religion.

For myself: I think my moral compass would require me to return it. On the same token, my sense of fair play and teaching people a lesson might require me to scratch the face or even smash it with a hammer before returning it.

Be careful with regard to any action that may put the item back into circulation where it could have any link back to you. I believe high end watches have serial numbers. If the watch is later tracked down by the owner and it is discovered to have been donated to Church X, if the pax suspects you she could find out that you are linked to Church X and your anonymity maybe wiped out.

In addition to their horrible and continued treatment of you, they also failed to offer a reward/finders fee. When someone loses a $1000 phone, most of us would expect more than the $15 Uber lost item fee. However, it truly is somewhat understandable on a certain level if the pax doesn’t offer more. Some people just weren’t raised that way, the $1000 phone could have been a splurge and the person really can’t afford additional, etc. But a $15,000 value item is like losing a briefcase full of cash. It would be reprehensible for someone to not offer a reward in this case. In fact, it’s stupid of her because if she offered even $100 you might not have even bothered checking the value of the item and just happily returned it for the $100.

If you don’t return it, you will eventually want to have this thread deleted completely (even if you had the details edited from your OP, there are posts that quote details). Also - check if deleted threads remain cached in search engines even though the live post here is deleted.

This is a truly interesting topic and I’m curious where you land on this, as well as the pax response to your actions (or inaction).

Best of luck!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


CART MAN NO HERE !

YOU HAVE WRONG NUMBER !


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Seems unlikely that a pax would be so blase about a watch worth $10k. I would return it. Certainly after posting about it on a public forum, lol.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

FYI the watch may be fake. Even rich people wear fakes.


----------



## Frostmonkey (Dec 7, 2019)

If you have good info on the rider drop it off at the local police station and let Uber know that you have done so. Don't be petty. If that experience hurt you so much, trust me, never be a bartender.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


In Toronto, the QEW is Highway with a bunch of people living underneath it. They have been gifted many find items over the years. This includes watches, credit cards, and more than a few cell phones. I have no doubt in my mind that the people that I give those items to got a lot more from them than the idiots that left them in my car


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Sell it. 

With the attitude they had I would do as they said. 

If they can afford to buy it, they can afford to lose it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

They certainly did not treat you right and they hopefully will learn about the value of humility at some point in their life.

For me, it’s not about “them” it’s about “me”. Despite the fact that they were paxholes that would play no part in my decision. I try to live my life a certain way so there is no question I would return it. It’s about me, not them.

For low value items, throw them in the trash and don’t give it a second thought.

Do whatever “your” best instincts tell you to do.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Return it. If you keep the watch, you’re no better than them. They were scummy pax. Yet by you keeping it, you’d be a thief.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Me personally, when I return something it really depends how they were as a pax in my vehicle.

I've had a pax that left a huge drinking straw behind me and later calls me telling me he forgot his foldable chair in my trunk and asked me to drop it off at his house. I told him I didnt find any chairs, but I did find a huge drinking straw in which I will be dropping off at his house, he says whatever and hangs up.



Invisible said:


> Return it. If you keep the watch, you're no better than them. They were scummy pax. Yet by you keeping it, you'd be a thief.


Wow, even after uber deactivated you, you're out here telling a uber driver to return a 12k watch to a pax? That really shows what kind of person you are. Uber definitely lost a real one. It's a damn shame uber isn't on top of these false reports and treating drivers so unfairly! Respect.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Turn it into the police station, get a reciept from them. Tell them the truth you found it in your car. 90days from now go and see if it has been picked up. If not tell them you would like to collect it as is your right under the law. It is now legally yours, Karma and Legally free...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Return it. Be the better person.


Bah return it my ass.... What watch... I ain't seen a damn thing ... Sorry ... And I clean my car daily.... Thx for the Tip BtW .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OG ant said:


> Me personally, when I return something it really depends how they were as a pax in my vehicle.
> 
> I've had a pax that left a huge drinking straw behind me and later calls me telling me he forgot his foldable chair in my trunk and asked me to drop it off at his house. I told him I didnt find any chairs, but I did find a huge drinking straw in which I will be dropping off at his house, he says whatever and hangs up.
> 
> ...


Haha on the drinking straw! I couldn't keep something that wasn't mine, regardless of how nasty a pax is.

I had a nasty, mean old lady once who yelled at me because I didn't know how to collapse her rollator. I put that and her bags in my hatch. It was nighttime, so I didn't realize, until the next day, one of the bags with her new shoes, was in there. I keep a few canvas foldable bins for car stuff in and cleaning supplies, so one bag fell into the bin.

After I saw it the next day, I notified Uber through the app I found her shoes. I returned them to the hub because I didn't want to deal with the old bitty again. I never got the $15 fee. Some of you I'm sure will call me stupid. But I'm not going to steal. Keeping an item that a pax left, regardless of how unkind they were, doesn't give us the right to steal.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Bah return it my ass...


I did say be a better 'person'. &#128580;


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Take it to 3 pawnshops and
tell them the highest bid will buy it.
If all 3 tell you it's fake it probably is.
You could either take it to Cartier and buy a single link or buy a box on ebay.
The link paperwork will serve as your authentication when you put it up for sale on ebay at $500 less than similar watches have sold for.
Contact me when you are done and
I'll give you contact me for venmo
info for the consultation.
Happy birthday &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I did say be a better 'person'. &#128580;


I'm an Uber driver.... Not a person....I wish someone would leave a 12k watch in my car... I'd return it right away. To the next closest cities pawn shop.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Never deny anyone the opportunity for a lesson.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


I would take it to an appraiser out of state and see if it's real. There's a chance they've contacted local state authorities and jewelers so going out of state limits your risk.

After that, I would buy a burner phone and research good ways to fence an expensive watch. My guess is probably using proxies, an onion browser and discrete shipping.

And then I would take a vacation somewhere $10000 would last me three years; should be enough time for the heat to die down for a theft case.



Jst1dreamr said:


> Never post on this or any other social media that you found it but didn't return it. If they or someone else reads it here it can be used to file a lawsuit. Now you have described the item to the whole world and have no real choice. Remember this SILENCE IS GOLDEN and loose lips sink ships.


He can't return something he never found. A man can day dream. Plausible deniability goes a long way.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> I would take it to an appraiser out of state and see if it's real. There's a chance they've contacted local state authorities and jewelers so going out of state limits your risk.
> 
> After that, I would buy a burner phone and research good ways to fence an expensive watch. My guess is probably using proxies, an onion browser and discrete shipping.
> 
> ...


Don't listen to this guy. This is why he drives Uber.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I'm an Uber driver.... Not a person....I wish someone would leave a 12k watch in my car... I'd return it right away. To the next closest cities pawn shop.


Just wrong on every level. Hello Uber please track this driver.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Here’s a story about karma and why I still say return the watch. Today, I dropped my phone outside of the gas station without realizing since I was carrying snacks. I realized a few min later it was gone, while waiting in the car wash line.

Went into the gas station and a customer was telling the clerk she found my phone outside and almost ran over it. She said another driver had driven over it. It’s not broken and has no cracks. Thankfully that was an honest person who didn’t steal my IPhone.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Thankfully that was an honest person who didn't steal my IPhone.


Thankfully you weren't a jerk to the person who worked at the gas station either, or you might have had that phone shuffled by a cashier.

&#128514;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Just wrong on every level. Hello Uber please track this driver.


As if they haven't been already.... Lol hell UBERPEOPLE mods have probably forwarded a bunch of stuff before deleting it.... Ummm I mean editing....it...


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Here's a story about karma and why I still say return the watch. Today, I dropped my phone outside of the gas station without realizing since I was carrying snacks. I realized a few min later it was gone, while waiting in the car wash line.
> 
> Went into the gas station and a customer was telling the clerk she found my phone outside and almost ran over it. She said another driver had driven over it. It's not broken and has no cracks. Thankfully that was an honest person who didn't steal my IPhone.


Nobody wants your old phone. They're only good for parts.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> hell UBERPEOPLE mods


nah, why waste their time? NO doubt the site owner is threatened by Uber all the time; nothing seems to come of it so I don't think the moderators (who are quite low on the totem poll) don't bother. Now admin and staff; them who knows......

AND still think if you find something in your car minimum you use the app to report it. You know, if you are a decent human being. Like with a pulse. Breathing, heartbeat. etc. So, there, back on topic. :biggrin:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Nobody wants your old phone. They're only good for parts.


Haha! It's an iPhone 8, so it's still worth more than some Androids.



Dekero said:


> As if they haven't been already.... Lol hell UBERPEOPLE mods have probably forwarded a bunch of stuff before deleting it.... Ummm I mean editing....it...


Maybe the site owner works for Uber corporate.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Haha! It's an iPhone 8, so it's still worth more than some Androids.


You can't sell it if it's locked.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Maybe the site owner works for Uber corporate.


wild wild speculation. AND, so what.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> wild wild speculation. AND, so what.


I doubt I'm the first one to think this. If this site is run by Uber, then they know who we are already by screenshots. I don't care either way.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> then they know who we are already by screenshots


oh please. They would have to be totally brain dead if they couldn't figure out who *I* am. And that ain't based on screen shots...... but for this site to be run by Uber? I'm going with wild speculation still. It is odd there is no advertising for 'members'. Nothing here is free, so one does occasionally wonder how the numbers work out.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

CartMan0589 said:


> I am certainly not going to keep it.


In your heart you know the right thing to do. But collect the $15 fee by notifying uber that you returned it.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Offer to return it for free if she goes on a date with you. Then, marry her and live off of her family's money :biggrin:


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

If the women were good people I would have definitely returned the watch.
Good karma will come your way for the good deed.

However it sounds like these women were incredibly terrible people, what kind of a person would treat a fellow human being with such unwarranted disregard is beyond me.
Assuming you didn’t give them any reason for them to act in such a manner of coarse.

If that truly is the case, then I personally believe that by returning it you are actually standing in the way of the karma they have coming to them.

But don’t just keep it, that would be theft.

Call it their contribution toward a good cause and drop it in the collection plate at church, let God sort it out.

That’s just my opinion, everybody has different opinions, you will just have to follow what your gut is telling you on this one.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I'd return it with a handwritten note about class isn't about expensive things but how you treat people. Have a nice life.

Be the bigger person. This gig has a tendency to make people jaded and bitter because of all the human scum that try to scam you out of $3 and rate you low for no good reason. It's your decision to make as to how you let that affect you.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> I would take it to an appraiser out of state and see if it's real. There's a chance they've contacted local state authorities and jewelers so going out of state limits your risk.
> 
> After that, I would buy a burner phone and research good ways to fence an expensive watch. My guess is probably using proxies, an onion browser and discrete shipping.
> 
> ...


Theft....lol they left it as a gift


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> I don't envy you in this situation.
> 
> In your case, you mention you have a church. If you are a religious person, you may consider speaking with your spiritual counselor. I personally wouldn't, but I'm anti-religion.
> 
> ...


Don't return it to a church. They have already enough money. Wait and sell it and donate it to animals shelter.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Don't return it to a church. They have already enough money. Wait and sell it and donate it to animals shelter.


Or return it to the pax with a handwritten note telling her that you have more class.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sometimes shietty things happen to people and they either learn from it or continue to be that shietty till something really deep enough rocks the rotten core.

so

return it and they won’t think or care any different.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Don't return it to a church. They have already enough money. Wait and sell it and donate it to animals shelter.
> 
> 
> Or return it to the pax with a handwritten note telling her that you have more class.


When I die I am leaving everything I own to animal rescue groups, other than sick children they truly are helplessly undeserving of the horrors that they endure through no fault of their own.

I also agree with the prior poster that if he decided to return the watch than attach the note explaining class is not dependent on economic resources.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> nah, why waste their time? NO doubt the site owner is threatened by Uber all the time; nothing seems to come of it so I don't think the moderators (who are quite low on the totem poll) don't bother. Now admin and staff; them who knows......
> 
> AND still think if you find something in your car minimum you use the app to report it. You know, if you are a decent human being. Like with a pulse. Breathing, heartbeat. etc. So, there, back on topic. :biggrin:


Found a phone last nite.... Just DELIVERED it back to him for $35, now I'm waiting on my $15 RETURN ITEM fee....


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> First of all, dont answer the phone when a pax calls.
> 
> This forces them to claim Lost Item through the system. It also gives you time to decide what to do, or not to do.
> 
> As far as the ethics or returning or not, that's on you. But either way, not answering pax calls is a big start to reducing your stress.


Good advise. I've answered the phone a few times and returned phones without them first reporting it lost. I was still able to get my $15 fee UNTIL recently. Not sure why but Lyft refused to give me the fee even though I had a pic of the phone and a video of me returning it. Maybe pax wouldn't confirm? Lyft would never take a "lying" drivers word over an "innocent" pax. I finally gave up.

Now I always turn the phone off as soon as I realize it's in my car so they can't track it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


------------------------------
Tell them you turned it in to the Uber support center or the local police station ( your choice ) and they can pick it up there.
Give them the address hang up and have no further conversation with them. Make certain that you get a receipt for the watch, where ever you turn it in. Take photos of the watch and where you leave it. Make the pickup as inconvenient as possible. 
If the watch is actually that valuable, you do not want to do anything other then make a normal attempt to return to the owner and get it out of your possession. People with money are dangerous to deal with. These two broads have already shown what type they are. Use extreme caution.
Personally, I would have cancelled the ride at the first sign of disrespect. Nothing gives me more pleasure then to leave them at a 7-11, screaming at me as I drive away.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> He can't return something he never found. A man can day dream. Plausible deniability goes a long way.


Spoken like a true thief, but he can't deny it after blabbing to the whole UP site.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Reply... this pathetic uber driver left your watch on the opposite side of town


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Never post on this or any other social media that you found it but didn't return it. If they or someone else reads it here it can be used to file a lawsuit. Now you have described the item to the whole world and have no real choice. Remember this SILENCE IS GOLDEN and loose lips sink ships.


This. Not that your goal in life is to be shady, but I've seen so many stories of people who find valuable things, then end up getting nothing out of it when it becomes public and the item gets returned.



uberist said:


> Turn it into the police station, get a reciept from them. Tell them the truth you found it in your car. 90days from now go and see if it has been picked up. If not tell them you would like to collect it as is your right under the law. It is now legally yours, Karma and Legally free...


Karma free? No. OP knows who the watch belongs to.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Just DELIVERED


We are all so proud of u. &#128580;


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

[QUOTE="IR12, post: 5835662, member: 130079".
Lost & found box over a year's time? &#128555;
[/QUOTE]
My Lost and Found, about a Year, still unclaimed and/or unreturned

Countless lipsticks and mascara
a dozen or so Vapes
currently 2 cellphones, one a week old
a passport , Pakistani, about 6 months old. 
a box of instant oatmeal.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> This. Not that your goal in life is to be shady, but I've seen so many stories of people who find valuable things, then end up getting nothing out of it when it becomes public and the item gets returned.
> 
> 
> Karma free? No. OP knows who the watch belongs to.


Does he have the number to call them back? If they call back he can tell them its at the station. If they dont call back then fine. All depends on who karma favors, there will be a positive and a negative either for them or for the driver.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

If there is a Goodwill or similar store nearby them, drop it off at the counter there (video the interaction). 

"Hi - I found this" (true)
"We aren't a lost and found. You should probably take it to the police"
"Sorry - I don't have time for that. Bye!"

Then call the pax (number blocked) and tell them "I really didn't appreciate how you disrespected me twice and I didn't want to see you again. I left your watch at Goodwill"

Goodwill may tell them to pound sand. They may give them the watch. Who knows? Karma may get the actual last laugh on that decision but it's out of your hands and you have that documented just in case.


----------



## CartMan0589 (Feb 1, 2020)

uberist said:


> Turn it into the police station, get a reciept from them. Tell them the truth you found it in your car. 90days from now go and see if it has been picked up. If not tell them you would like to collect it as is your right under the law. It is now legally yours, Karma and Legally free...


It appears that here in Illinois the time frame is 5 years.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> Then call the pax (number blocked) and tell them "I really didn't appreciate how you disrespected me twice and I didn't want to see you again. I left your watch at Goodwill"


At much as that sounds like fun, this will get someone in trouble. There is some law somewhere that says that if you have something of value that you know belongs to someone else, you are responsible for it. I'm not a lawyer, so I won't pretend to know how far in depth it goes; my message is simply pretend you never saw it. Plausible deniability.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

uberist said:


> Turn it into the police station, get a reciept from them. Tell them the truth you found it in your car. 90days from now go and see if it has been picked up. If not tell them you would like to collect it as is your right under the law. It is now legally yours, Karma and Legally free...


Just make sure that's the law in your state, first. Different states have different rules for this.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I’ve never felt anyone was being condescending toward me! This is a feeling we as individuals have complete control over.

I just don’t believe anyone is superior to me so it’s impossible for them to talk down to me or treat me as a subservient.

Why would you give a stranger such power over you? Their opinions of you only matter if you allow it or you believe they’re right. I just won’t have it.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If it was me I would just find a way to get it back to that person, then again I don't care about how other people act, people react very very out of place under stress and say outrageous things when overly emotional. I wouldn't let comments like that affect you, if that is her view who cares..not like you not returning what is hers is going to change how "some" people view Uber drivers...Uber's rates is what caused that view because Americans base success on money for the most part.Just facts of society. Long story short just return her watch and move on, she left HER watch in your car...To me it would be one of those decisions that costs me MORE to think about later if I didn't just return it, and that is just an expensive 'mental' option instead of just freeing yourself of the burden by returning what is not yours.
Fairly sure you will be compensated for returning what is hers. Best of luck in your decision.

https://medium.com/the-mission/the-...tween-urgent-and-important-tasks-895339a13dea
A lot of things that take up mental energy, waste time, and rarely move you toward your goals can easily be eliminated if you apply the Eisenhower Principle. It's a simple decision-making tool you can use right now. It's meant to help you question whether an action is really necessary.

Excessive inability to manage your time effectively can result in trouble getting started, difficulty getting organised, and ultimately under achievement.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I'd drop it off at the most convenient police station.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

According to the Google, there are three Green Light Centres in Chicago (NO FAIR! We get only one in the Capital of Your Nation)

Two of them appear to be close enough to where you dropped off those broads. One is on North Avenue one is in Rogers Park. There is a third one at 853 West 115th Street, which appears to be on the other side of town from where you dropped them.

I do not know that much about Chicago, any more, but, if that neighbourhood around West 115th Street is safe enough in the day time, I would take it there, the next time that you are that way. Uber does not give a receipt, but, the "Expert" there does fill out a paper and always has let me take a photograph. The reason that you want to do that is because there have been incidents where the "Experts" lost the item and denied that the driver ever had brought it there. One driver somewhere in Georgia got arrested over it.

If you take it there, those obnoxas will have to take a hike to get it.

Failing that, the next time that you are in Schaumburg or Carol Stream, conveniently "find" the watch, turn it into the police there and get a receipt. You can then inform Uber that you handed it in to the police and e-Mail them the receipt. If the police does not issue a receipt, simply take a selfie with your holding the item and that shows the police precinct. Again, the obnoxas will have to take a hike to get it.

If you hand it in to the police or Uber, you are in compliance with laws, regulations and policies.

I would not keep it; karma and the potential of legal trouble coupled with de-activation would prevent me from keeping it.

I would not contact those obnoxious broads, again. Let them deal with Uber or the police.



Wildgoose said:


> I would drop it at Uber GLH.


If you do this, and, it is fine if you do, make sure that the "Expert" lets you take a photograph of the paper that he fills out to report it.



IR12 said:


> Welcome to the forums.


Indeed, welcome to YouPeaDotNet



IR12 said:


> 1. You should have shuffled once they went into the store.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

The next time that anyone wants to make a stop, do not allow them to leave any "anchors". Inform them that every one and every thing leaves the car upon a stop.

If they want to know why, you can sidestep by telling them that if it _ain't_ in the car unattended, you can not be accused of stealing it.

"How will I know you'll be here when we get back?"

"Mademoiselle, if you are not back here in two minutes, I GUARANTEE that I will not be here."



Invisible said:


> Return it. If you keep the watch, you're no better than them. They were scummy pax


I would not return it to them. I can guarantee that they will not give you anything for doing it. Uber will give you fifteen dollars. Often, that is inadequate compensation, but, then, inadequate compensation to drivers is one of Uber's specialties. Further, if these broads are half the obnoxas that Original Poster states that they are, they might try to say that he never returned it.

I would hand it in to the police or Uber. I would not, however, keep it. On that much, we can agree.



SHalester said:


> I did say be a better 'person'.


.................at the same time, be smarter, as well. Hand it in to the police or Uber and get proof. It is also smarter not to keep it, as there could be some real trouble. Yes, you might get away with keeping it, just as you might get away with running an off-application cash ride, from time to time. Every once in a while, though.................................................



Invisible said:


> If this site is run by Uber,


.........................and it *AIN'T* Please see the disclaimer on the Home Page...............................



The queen &#128120; said:


> Or return it to the pax with a handwritten note telling her that *you have more class*.


 (emphasis added)

_Ya' know_, the emphasised part alone, would be enough to tempt me to do as you describe. Sadly, one of the things that happens when you get old is that you come to understand that keeping your [donkey] covered is far too often more important than making a point that just SCREAMS to be made. For this reason, I would turn in the thing, get proof and let it go. Still, it did make me laugh, there, _Vuestre Maestât._



Cdub2k said:


> I'd drop it off at the most convenient police station.


This, and get a receipt, although, if Original Poster wants to wreak vengeance on these obnoxas, he should do so at a police station that is far from them. He should do this at his convenience.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> I'd drop it off at the most convenient *furthest possible distance from their home *police station.


FIFY

In my area if they're in D.C. itself, the police departments of Culpeper, Annapolis, Fredericksburg or Havre de Grace are easily accessible by me but not by them.

I dropped it at a police station. I'm not required to drop it at a police station convenient to the (female canine).


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I am not at all promoting Jared other than I am a huge fan...but after reading his book on The Mental Game of Poker, I have eliminated ALL TILT, even overconfidence Tilt when running hot. Tilt in poker means anything that can sway your emotions from making great decisions..tilt varies..it took 6 hours and two reads to absorb but I am TILT free at least in poker. That being said...I feel many Uber drivers go on "Tilt" and Tilt is something that creeps up on everyone and without fully understanding how to deal with tilt..and in Uber drivers "tilt" cases (emotions) you cannot focus on the bigger picture. For instance I won't do "revenge" tilt in poker. One variance..which many posts I see is laced in that same focus, when they should just focus on their own strategies for happiness.

Anyways, I gave an idea why I have this viewpoint...for anyone that is into STOCKS, if he does create the Mental game of trading, I am almost certain he will change your world of emotion with trading to get you focused on making the right decisions. If I was smart, I would get into stocks myself..perhaps one day when I have money.. Yes, I am a fan of his work..anyways my point is to explore a mental coach to driving strangers..by any mental coach.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Hand it in to the police or Uber and get proof.


Fully believe and practice you use the app to report. From there up to Uber n the pax. Driver responsibility ends until contact is made. If no contact is ever made, well, driver has done their thing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Cough into phone
Tell them youve been sick in bed since your girlfriend got back from China.
Tell them to " Come on Over " !


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

I think there was a great thread on this a few years and how this gig can make you lose faith in humanity. Samior something or other in sure you can find it on here .

I return all items if you’re a decent person at my convenience. 

When you’re entitled brat and don’t know how to treat people because you think the lowly uber driver is beneath you, than don’t be surprised if I didn’t come up with your item. 

The only time I’ve ever kept a phone is when the passenger got into the incorrect lyft with a pizza and got mouthy when I told them they weren’t going to eat in my car. Turns out they weren’t even in the right car and oh yea im the worst driver ever blah blah blah. 

Shut off the phone and that was the end of that . You get exactly what you have coming to you and I don’t feel bad about not giving it back.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

pawn store here i come...lol


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Send them a link to your Craigslist ad :biggrin:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

What item?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> FYI the watch may be fake. Even rich people wear fakes.


Yep. I'm guessing people who wear $15K Cartier watches don't do much ride share. Probably a $50 zirconium Gartier.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Flush the item down the toilet. If flushing said item will damage your toilet, go to the nearest Subway and flush it down one of theirs.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Hasn’t happened to me (yet) . But I have plans if it’s a phone , I’m gonna record hitting it with a baseball bat and post it on up. Net , stay tuned it’s bound to happen🤞


----------



## Devil’s Advocate (Jan 29, 2020)

Like they told you, go to the pawn shop.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> Good advise. I've answered the phone a few times and returned phones without them first reporting it lost. I was still able to get my $15 fee UNTIL recently. Not sure why but Lyft refused to give me the fee even though I had a pic of the phone and a video of me returning it. Maybe pax wouldn't confirm? Lyft would never take a "lying" drivers word over an "innocent" pax. I finally gave up.
> 
> Now I always turn the phone off as soon as I realize it's in my car so they can't track it.


Does Lyft have a returned item fee? I've only heard about Uber's.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

No tip = "Item not found".


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Shouldn't post this if you don't have intention to give it back. If they found out this post, it will go against you.
> How would I do it? I would make them worry a couple weeks. Make every day of them not happy. Then I would drop it at Uber GLH.


**** that person. If that was me, I'll even post my dashcam footage to show the world the type of animals we have to deal it. And if Uber deactivate me, **** them too. Though me personally,(and this was covered in a super thread by me like 2 years ago), if you wants to make additional stops, I'm collecting additional payment at the time of the stop or trip ends. Nothing more , nothing less. I'm well past the point of doing pax favors and " hoping they tip me after". FOH.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Am I the only one thinking we've been trolled?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> Am I the only one thinking we've been trolled?


Possibly, but I think this post is a really good template for what gets people going.

- missing item from rider
- judging the price or authenticity of an item that could be worthless or worth a small fortune
- "karma" is in question
- religion is invoked
- evil passengers
- lots of juicy details

Pretty expert if it's a fake. Actual trolls take note.


----------



## CartMan0589 (Feb 1, 2020)

Selling/Pawning it is not something I'm going to do. The watch has a serial number and pawn shops check to be sure an item is NOT reported stolen. I can't tell how they handle reports of "lost items" but it's probably a valid assumption they make it to the same lists stolen items are on.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

CartMan0589 said:


> Selling/Pawning it is not something I'm going to do. The watch has a serial number and pawn shops check to be sure an item is NOT reported stolen. I can't tell how they handle reports of "lost items" but it's probably a valid assumption they make it to the same lists stolen items are on.


If it's not actually valuable it is doubtful someone made a police report. My line would probably be $1000 for a lost/missing item for a police report.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Keep it for a year and then sell it on Ebay next year. Or wait till you go on vacation far away and return it to a police station there.


----------



## CartMan0589 (Feb 1, 2020)

Not a troll. Legitimately looking for the advice.

Keeping it is not something I'll do. I'm going to contact her and let her know it has been found and see whether she steps up with a reward.

I don't think she has any idea where she lost it. Reaching out to her driver was just a possibility so I'll contact her anonymously via email. She probably contacted the club as well. A waitress would have had her CC info most likely and the ability to find her contact info is an easy google search.



nickd8775 said:


> Keep it for a year and then sell it on Ebay next year. Or wait till you go on vacation far away and return it to a police station there.


If I were to return it to a police station I would just go in myself. I found a watch and am dropping it there. What would I have to be concerned about?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Send it to some big named TV personality with a link to this thread and let them know that you are sending it to them because you didn't like these little hootchies' personalities. If you have dashcam footage of them being little CU....(oh right the mods don't like me even hinting that word) send that in. I say let the world see how disgusting these people can be.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I've never felt anyone was being condescending toward me! This is a feeling we as individuals have complete control over.
> 
> I just don't believe anyone is superior to me so it's impossible for them to talk down to me or treat me as a subservient.
> 
> Why would you give a stranger such power over you? Their opinions of you only matter if you allow it or you believe they're right. I just won't have it.


Um, you white right? :roflmao:


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


The cities river has many bridges to throw it out. Could tell them to take a swim! Its not with me.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

ubergrind said:


> I think there was a great thread on this a few years and how this gig can make you lose faith in humanity. Samior something or other in sure you can find it on here .
> 
> I return all items if you're a decent person at my convenience.
> 
> ...


You're lucky they had the wrong car, I once told a girl who came in with a humongous pizza box, no eating in my car.
I drive at night so I couldnt see that she took out a slice and smeared it all over the rear seat.
My very next passengers were a couple dressed to the nines who were going out to a fancy hotel function.
When the lady got out of the car her husband freaked out, her beautiful very expensive white dress was from behind covered in pizza grease.
That night was a fun night, definitely one to remember.
If pizza girl had left her phone in my car I would have given it to the nearest homeless person that I could have found.
Respect is not just randomly doled out, it must be earned and some people do not deserve it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jon77 said:


> You're lucky they had the wrong car, I once told a girl who came in with a humongous pizza box, no eating in my car.
> I drive at night so I couldnt see that she took out a slice and smeared it all over the rear seat.
> My very next passengers were a couple dressed to the nines who were going out to a fancy hotel function.
> When the lady got out of the car her husband freaked out, her beautiful very expensive white dress was from behind covered in pizza grease.
> ...


Which is why you should always get a car that has leather seats for Ubering - Scotchgard them and any mess left by pax is handily wiped up by the clothing of the next pax.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Which is why you should always get a car that has leather seats for Ubering - Scotchgard them and any mess left by pax is handily wiped up by the clothing of the next pax.


My seats are leather, I was able to easily clean the seats after.
The problem is I only drive at nights on Fridays and Saturdays, the passengers that got in after pizza girl did not see the grease since my leather is dark and it was nighttime.
Pizza girl got me and my next passengers good.
If you drive long enough, especially during the slurred speech witching hours, you start to lose faith in humanity.
When o when is the fabled asteroid gonna arrive....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jon77 said:


> My seats are leather, I was able to easily clean the seats after.
> The problem is I only drive at nights on Fridays and Saturdays, the passengers that got in after pizza girl did not see the grease since my leather is dark and it was nighttime.
> Pizza girl got me and my next passengers good.
> If you drive long enough, especially during the slurred speech witching hours, you start to lose faith in humanity.
> When o when is the fabled asteroid gonna arrive....


I'm glad you were able to clean up easily. I wouldn't see this as a problem - I would have got a cleanup fee from Uber for this, pizza girl would pay for her crime and the next pax benefitted from received a lesson in looking where they sit before they sit. Win/win/win!


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

buy a knockoff on alibaba, give her the knockoff and keep the original. pawn or sell the original and retire from rideshare


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

<unwatch> due to disagreeing with most replies.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SHalester said:


> <unwatch> due to disagreeing with most replies.


Bye Felicia


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

yeah sell it and donate proceeds to charity of your choice, your karma will be better doing this than returning it



BuberDriver said:


> buy a knockoff on alibaba, give her the knockoff and keep the original. pawn or sell the original and retire from rideshare


this idea appeals to me aswell..


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Can someone please explain Karma to me?

Based on my understanding of it and how people use it, I really believe anyone that believes in such a thing as karma is very very unintelligent.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The expensiver the skipping stone, the satisfyinger.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely buy it


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Take it to a police station as far away as you can justify travelling, and tell them to go collect it from the police.

I feel good about ubering at a different city on weekends as I do on weeknights, about 2½ hours away. If someone was that ungrateful, I'll gladly do the right thing at an inconvenient location.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Non tipper left his ID and Debit Card. He called me and met me 1 hour away at my house and even gave me 20 bucks for holding it and he also told me to get the 15 dollar fee from the uber app. 

Karma ahhhhhh I could have tossed them out the window


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> I wouldn't give it back. Period. Karma is a birch.....


Sometimes it's an Ash.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone should visit a casino to launder some freshly made $$$


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Chuck the crap out the window. Block the number when they call. Done.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> I wouldn't give it back. Period. Karma is a birch.....


Sooo when he doesn't give it back that Means Karma will catch up to him as well ..

The old 2 wrongs don't make a right


----------



## Skyisblue (Jun 1, 2019)

If you don’t want to feel bad, just chuck it out the window as you are driving along. Someone else will sell it for you.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Ill give you 100 for it lol


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

CartMan0589 said:


> "*You're wasting your time! Any pathetic UBER driver finding it would have pawned it by now!"*
> 
> What would you do? Easily a few dozen riders after them.


Condescending and not tipping doesn't matter.

The statement above does.

Keep it.


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


give it to your mom, wife, girlfriend
Case closed, thank you very much


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Return the watch. Do the right thing. Be a better person.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
This is NOT a real problem if you are an experienced driver with an iota of common sense. You have a box of lost & found stuff? Seriously? After a year?

After 4yrs I have some loose change rolling around under the back seat. I stopped ONCE to look for a lost item only cause it was her id & she was young & needed to fly home the nxt day. it wasnt in my car it was in the idiot uber who snagged my pax instead of his-I realized what happened, saw his pax & helped her rebook her ride & I took her. Anyway, its not rocket science:
1. Make sure interior lites turn on when doors open
2. Say "Thank you, it was a pleasure driving you" or whatever AND SAY "Make sure you have your phones!!!"
3. Turn your a$$ 180° towards the backseat as pax exit (instead of rudely playing with your own phone)
4. Big Smile & say ""Have a Great Night" cause they almost always thank you for the nice reminder
5. Since your eyes are there - scan the back seat quickly again for any items or phones. Or trash. Trash pisses me off and I feel better when I can promptly hand it back to the trashy owner haha
6. Wait for tip. My tip rate is more than 2x what most others get. Its the small stuff that counts.

Also-you cant do anything now but give it back & congrats it is going to cost YOU time & $ to get it to them. If you ship it, make sure you photo it every step of the way including unsealed at the post office counter(dont go at high noon or a weekend). Send it sig required

As for running errands- its not a game, not funny & I am ASOLUTELY NOT a personal limo svc at these slave rates.

We get paid by the mile. We get paid nothing to wait. I will gladly wait 1-3min once for a pax. At the 3-5 min mark I get grouchy. At 5min I cancel & leave because its abusive. "Ill give you a big tip later" is bs and so is leaving stuff in my car. No. No. No. If you want a limo, hire a limo. I dont do this for fun & the costs are outrageous so I have developed a low tolerance for pax using me - especially when they are dipping out of MY pockets to drink, pay strippers, buy hookers, eat out at nice restaurants, go to expensive events & venues, load up at Walmart.......


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Every drivers mantra...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

posted today by El Arroyo sign...


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's my lost item story.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> I wouldn't give it back. Period. Karma is a birch.....


Yeah, for them!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

OCBob said:


> Yeah, for them!


Yep. Here's the thing.
Her losing the watch was her bad Karma.

Karma must not be interfered with. 
Returning the watch is essentially undoing the bad Karma. Doing this will create a major Karma paradox that could destroy the universe.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Rex8976 said:


> Here's my lost item story.


The story has no ending! You had me on the edge of my seat and now I want more!

Result of the case? Penalty for the pax? Restitution for your: injury, pain and suffering, loss of consortium, PTSD, lost income for the suspension, damage to the taxi?


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Id remove this post. Im sure its virally screen shotted by now. Hope it works out.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

DriveLV said:


> The story has no ending! You had me on the edge of my seat and now I want more!
> 
> Result of the case? Penalty for the pax? Restitution for your: injury, pain and suffering, loss of consortium, PTSD, lost income for the suspension, damage to the taxi?


So sorry.

PD could never locate him and I moved away last year.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Rex8976 said:


> So sorry.
> 
> PD could never locate him and I moved away last year.


Bummer - was hoping for a satisfying ending (I'm sure you were too).

If he has another run in with the cops is he flagged for arrest or anything?


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

@DriveLV

I sure hope so. I believe there is a warrant.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I think you'll return it.  Your integrity isn't for sale.


----------



## nickkkm17 (Feb 5, 2020)

do the right thing. return it, be the better person.

it once happened to me as well. the purse had over $400 in cash in it, I returned everything, right away. Got a tip of $25 from the lady, and $25 from uber for returning it.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


If it's worth more than $15, keep it. Their life lesson.

I have a nice set of AirPods due to that.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Rex8976 said:


> Here's my lost item story.


what ended up happening to the guy?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> Throw it out.
> 
> Resolved.


As IF!

Give it to the POLICE Im SURE they won't POCKET the WATCH!~


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

I'll send you my address, you can send it to me...


----------



## drefoo (Feb 5, 2020)

So, your ethics and integrity are only on a per-person basis? 
Do the right thing. 
And, don't pawn off a bad choice on a church! Imagine if they got in trouble for it. 
Regardless of the potential consequences, or personalities of those involved; clean hands equal a clear conscience.


----------



## jgraham11 (Nov 2, 2019)

Return it to them, but damage it before

Ah screw it who am I kidding, sell that ish.


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

Blow up your TV. Throw away your papers. Move to the country. Start a family. Feed em on peaches.

Then when your daughter turns 16 give her the watch for her to treasure for the rest of her life. 

Karma... set and match.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

@BuberDriver

See above.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Only 1 resolution to it. Had the same experiences here.

How much you waste time and income for your lack of knowledge for rideshare?

People who are drunk at Prysm especially watch TF out.

Keep up the good work.

Rather pick up the stripper next door coming home. Juss saying. Way better ride! Hot chick and flirty. Those are the best fun ones.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Shouldn't post this if you don't have intention to give it back. If they found out this post, it will go against you.
> How would I do it? I would make them worry a couple weeks. Make every day of them not happy. Then I would drop it at Uber GLH.


Well then, they would double win.....Surely they will collect the insurance on it, then the also get the watch back??
NOPE, Sit on it for a while, get it appraised. And then decide. take proceeds and donate it to your church


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Given the level of assholeishness displayed by your riders, there's a part of me that says hock it and spend the money on hookers and blow.

But...you know that integrity is always doing the right thing, even if no one is looking. Yes, they are jerks. You don't need to be. Tell them you found it, get it to them, collect your $15 and show them by example that not all Uber drivers are assholes like they are.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


Just give it back, even though er friend has an attitude problem.


----------



## jgraham11 (Nov 2, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Given the level of assholeishness displayed by your riders, there's a part of me that says hock it and spend the money on hookers and blow.
> 
> But...you know that integrity is always doing the right thing, even if no one is looking. Yes, they are jerks. You don't need to be. Tell them you found it, get it to them, collect your $15 and show them by example that not all Uber drivers are @@@@@@@@ like they are.


You know after reading that I have to agree.

But when you give it back to them and whatever small tip they give you.. proceed to flip them off when they say thank you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


It always amazes me how "New Members" drop in with such incredible stories.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Frostmonkey said:


> If you have good info on the rider drop it off at the local police station and let Uber know that you have done so. Don't be petty. If that experience hurt you so much, trust me, never be a bartender.


Police may just grant you the watch after the claiming period passes. You do not know how _they_ got the watch.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Return it. Be the better person.


The better person is keeping the goods. The better person realizes this is a dog eat dog world.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> The better person is keeping the goods. The better person realizes this is a dog eat dog world.


Is that what ur parents taught you?


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> this is a dog eat dog world.


Dated a girl once who thought it was a "doggie dog world"


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> The better person is keeping the goods. The better person realizes this is a dog eat dog world.


There is that warning to pax that there is no responsibility for items left in the car. Deprnding upon the circumdtances there is also the law that defines the felony of grand larceny. And this forum is restrictive of membership but not visibility online, so good luck.


DriveLV said:


> Dated a girl once who thought it was a "doggie dog world"


A keeper. Non-ruthless soul.


----------



## Deadmiler69 (Jan 11, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> FYI the watch may be fake. Even rich people wear fakes.


Probably not as fake as this story. This is a mostly made up story from a disgruntled driver. Nobody can hear exactly what's said in the background of A phone call and for this person to have overheard two of the most cliche phrases you can come up with to sound entitled and millennial. I also bet the stop for cigs was like 3 minutes. This joker just wants attention


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

https://definitions.uslegal.com/i/involuntary-bailment/


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If you see the same bum every day in the same place, give him the watch and tell him how much it’s worth. 
You might not see that bum anymore.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Deadmiler69 said:


> Probably not as fake as this story. This is a mostly made up story from a disgruntled driver. Nobody can hear exactly what's said in the background of A phone call and for this person to have overheard two of the most cliche phrases you can come up with to sound entitled and millennial. I also bet the stop for cigs was like 3 minutes. This joker just wants attention


We do get a high % of questionable stories.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Call them back....

You: is it a white gold Cartier watch with diamonds?

Pax: OMG, yes!

You: Sorry, haven’t seen it, goodbye.

Then after several frantic calls and threats, return it and collect your $15 and be happy you’re not a millennial with more money than class.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Why wasn't their expensive watch on their wrist? This isn't an item you'd typically remove during a car ride or be carrying loose in a pocket especially if it was worth so much. 

In any event if Uber gave me a way to respond without revealing my phone number I would be more inclined to do so.


----------



## CartMan0589 (Feb 1, 2020)

goneubering said:


> It always amazes me how "New Members" drop in with such incredible stories.


I'm not a new member. I just prefer some anonymity for now. I had an account on here for over a year although I had not posted with it in over 4 months. I've met a few other members here and would probably be known by them off this site. For that reason instead of resurrecting that account I created a new one.



UberBud said:


> Why wasn't their expensive watch on their wrist?


Broken Clasp. Looks like maybe it was caught on something.


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


I call BS on the entire story.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

CartMan0589 said:


> You're wasting your time! Any pathetic UBER driver finding it would have pawned it by now!"


If it was some $200 - $300 bling watch, then yeah: I would consider it a generous tip to compensate for their arrogant behaviour and do exactly as the pax says and go pawn it; or give it to the wife / girlfriend.

But considering that it's worth five figures, that's a whole different ball game now; because if they find out that you kept it, or worse, you pawned it, that would land you in a mountain of &#128169;. I would not call these entitled honeys back to return it to them directly. Instead I would take it to the greenlight hub and wash my hands of it. And make sure that the greenlight hub gives you some kind of letter or receipt to prove that you actually did hand it in incase the cops come calling.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CartMan0589 said:


> I'm not a new member.


That's what I thought.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


I tend to be pretty honest, but I think I'd keep that watch. Maybe karma (which I believe in) wanted you to have it because they were so rude? The price of putting up with them. I'd take it as a sign and tell them that I didn't see anything in my backseat. I'd also say that I hadn't checked my backseat for a couple of days and maybe another passenger had taken it. If they can afford to buy or be gifted with such an item, while still being so cheap as to take an Uber, then, they deserve what they get. I hate those customers who talk a big financial game while taking the cheapest form of transportation outside a bus or walking.


----------



## dfscerp (May 27, 2018)

You are always better off doing the right thing. Teach those 2 girls how a good person behaves.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Never post on this or any other social media that you found it but didn't return it. If they or someone else reads it here it can be used to file a lawsuit. Now you have described the item to the whole world and have no real choice. Remember this SILENCE IS GOLDEN and loose lips sink ships.


I believe I saw that on a rail ing at the end if the OB pier you might check there


----------



## Loatheb (Dec 24, 2019)

If she already assumed that I pawned it, as far as she knows it's already gone and the money's already in my pocket right?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

dauction said:


> Sooo when he doesn't give it back that Means Karma will catch up to him as well ..
> 
> The old 2 wrongs don't make a right


But, 3 lefts make a right.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Any property left in my car becomes my property 😂


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> Dated a girl once who thought it was a "doggie dog world"


It is a Doggy Dog World


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


We have all did mean things to people. I would have been excited to find out on ebay it sells for over $10k. My mind would have immediately thought, this is my reward for putting up with them...but my heart would say this is showing me I am a thief when no one is looking  So, after some surrendering to my King, I would give back to the owner. Because so many reasons, the punishment for what and why do it, when it is our turn to have someone return to us, we hope so, and there is a reward for trusting I don't have to be a thief to be provided for. There's many reasons, but if you are certain who it belongs to, give it back. If you find things without an owner you are free to do that with how you please. I have found money, only once Ubering...it is amazing people drop phones all the time but not money...phones and shades I have returned...


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Seamus said:


> For me, it's not about "them" it's about "me". Despite the fact that they were paxholes that would play no part in my decision. I try to live my life a certain way so there is no question I would return it. It's about me, not them.


&#128077;


----------



## Jbee73 (Jan 30, 2020)

Mista T said:


> First of all, dont answer the phone when a pax calls.
> 
> This forces them to claim Lost Item through the system. It also gives you time to decide what to do, or not to do.
> 
> As far as the ethics or returning or not, that's on you. But either way, not answering pax calls is a big start to reducing your stress.


I would never have answered that call. Oh u calling my google number that's def going to vmail.


----------



## jupn (Jan 21, 2020)

I believe it's possible that you missed an opportunity to have some more fun with them. Here's what I'm thinking...
Buy an incredibly cheap watch that more or less matches their description. (We're talking dollar store material here.)
Turn it into the GLH, and let them go to pick it up. 
When they complain that it's not the correct watch, ask them to return it to you right away so you can make sure it gets back to the proper owner. 
HA!
I would think that everyone here would each be willing to donate a penny for this plan and you could even make a profit!


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies...
> 
> ...A few days later I get a call asking if I have found a ladies watch in the car.
> 
> ...


You ought to find a better church! They ought to have learned ya the first and second great commandment! Look towards the end of Matthew 22 in your King James Bible.

You give the watch back and share the good news or at least hand them a Chick Tract with it.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

CartMan0589 said:


> I picked up a couple of ladies outside of Prysm and took them home to Lakeview a couple of nights ago. They were typical entitled millennial's wanting to stop for cigarettes, took almost 10 minutes in a convenience store and talked down to me more than once on the ride. i.e. When she asked to stop I asked if it would be quick. Her partner piped up *"As quick as we can be!"* to me and slightly quieter *"Certainly he can use the money"* to her gf with giggles. I should have left them at the store but......
> 
> The next morning, cleaning the car, in the seat-belt fastener hole something shiny caught my eye and I pulled out a wristwatch. It had that look of being overly gaudy bling you see on a lot of people and I tossed it in a box of Lost/Found items I've accumulated over the last year or so. I had no idea how long it may have been there or who lost it. No calls all of that day or the next.
> 
> ...


[email protected] her. Her nasty [email protected]@ attitude was unnecessary. I would not have returned the item. Any passenger that is rude to me I will not return an item to them.


----------

